

FCC Slams AT&T with $105M Settlement for Bogus Customer Charges - massappeal
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/08/fcc-slams-att-with-105m-fine-for-bogus-customer-charges/

======
massappeal
also relevant [http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/10/comcast-got-me-
fi...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/10/comcast-got-me-fired-after-
billing-dispute-says-california-man/)

